
Tampio – An object-oriented programming language made to resemble Finnish - MzHN
https://github.com/fergusq/tampio
======
timonoko
Ei näemmä herätä mitään kiljahduksia suomiklubin ulkopuolella. Aika omituista
kuulua näinkin ekslusiiviseen 5 miljoonan jengiin.

Tutkin tuon ristiruutu-esimerkin ja se ei tosiaan miltään osin jäänyt
epäselväksi. Voisi kuvitella että tätä kieltä voisi käyttää jossain
elokuvaohjaajien uranvaihtokurssilla opetuskielenä.

Toi on melkolailla "spefikaatiokieltä" jota joskus 50 vuotta sitten käytettiin
kuvaamaan liikennesimulaatioita Simulalla jollain sysipaskalla kurssilla.
Siihen aikaan tietokoneaika oli kallista, niin että suurin osa sai tyytyä
kynä- ja paperisimulaatioihin.

